

The Post Katrina Classroom: How New Orleans is using the free market to reform schools - Alex3917
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/17/magazine/17NewOrleans-t.html?ref=magazine

======
Alex3917
N.b. This article is sort of a sequel to Paul Tough's November 2006 article
about KIPP, so unless you've read that one already the second half of this
article might not make much sense:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/26/magazine/26tough.html>

